# DOND Postwar Colson Cushion Fork I’m



## oldwhizzer (Jan 10, 2022)

Colson fork truss part small bend. Missing some linkage on bottom. Pictures tell the story hard to find. Shipping extra.


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2022)

Paypal & how much is shipping?


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jan 11, 2022)

HOLA TO THE CABERS!!!
@oldwhizzer, the measure of the neck,please? For lady or mens bike? Thanks


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 11, 2022)

$185


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jan 11, 2022)

DAVE WE HAVE A DEAL!


----------

